# The RUT!!!!!



## sitzer_31 (Oct 16, 2006)

just checking to see what type of rutting activity people have been seeing around the area?

i've heard of people seeing a few bucks fighting, and i've seen a small 4 x 4 chasing a doe, but i still haven't seen much for scrapes and rubs. what has everyone else been seeing?

kill 'em dead!! :sniper:


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I saw a couple bucks fighting about two weeks ago and last friday when I was out I say a small buck chasing a couple does around. I have seen a few scrapes but not that many.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

No rut activity so to speak. Seen one small scrap. Did a little rattling last night but no takers.

Pre-rut activity I think is just maybe barely starting, should start kicking in a few days to maybe a week. Last year in my area the first week of November was gang busters with pre-rut activity.

I dont base anything off small bucks chasing, they always seem to be chasing. When I see a 120+ chasing, than I know somethings going on. I think the big boys just let the little guys have their fun. The more mature bucks that have been through a few ruts I think know theres not any does ready right now. I think they just let the little guys stimulate does, than come in when the time is right and take em.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

a few active scrapes....saw a lone doe this morning...no buck


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> The more mature bucks that have been through a few ruts I think know theres not any does ready right now. I think they just let the little guys stimulate does, than come in when the time is right and take em.


Here I thought you were referring to the bar. Come in for the kill when it counts!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah i've seen some scrapes and a few rubs, but the big boys arent even close to chasing does yet. im thinking it will be 2 weeks before i see any of that.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

I had a decent buck respond to my rattling this weekend. I also found a rather large, fresh rub about 20 yards from one of my blinds. It's a perenial rub and it hadn't been used at all this year until this weekend. The scrape I've been hunting near doesn't seem to have been used at all the last two weeks though.

Yeah, the little guys will chase does a while before the big boys even start paying attention. But it's a good sign it won't be too long.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I have found active scrapes and had a descent buck come to the horn's very slowly. He made 5 scrapes on his way in. It seems in the last few days the bucks have separated and are on there own finally.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I have seen groups of weaned fawns. You know that means momma's busy with big daddy!! Alot of rut activity around here, they are standing all over in the mornings.


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

I've seen many bucks frequenting scrapes and had two pairs of bucks sparring not too far from me last weekend. I also saw one very ****** off 140 inch 4x4 strutting around. His ears were laid back and was very bristled up...pretty intense to watch. I'm pretty sure that I will only see more of that this weekend.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Had a couple decent bucks fighting this weekend near a stand and last night observed a buck chasing a doe, also seeing fawns w/o does. I think the Turtle Mtns. rut will be kicking is any time now!


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Pre- Rut in my area!


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

a few bucks have been chasing does here since last week, but haven't seen any rubs yet.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

pre-rut.....lil bucks tryin to get some but aint got nothin.....


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

The bucks are moving a lot more, and they're seperating more everyday. Tomorrow is one of the best days of the year. Buck fever big time... :lol:


----------



## sitzer_31 (Oct 16, 2006)

i read in an article in i believe it was field and stream that the more mature bucks will actually get into rut before the smaller bucks, they said that the more mature does will go into heat before the younger does and that the more mature bucks know this and will get to these does first. where i hunt there isnt a very large deer herd, and we dont have much for mature does, so i have nothing to disprove this. does anyone know if there is any truth in that?

nothing like sitting in the tree stand when the weather starts to get cold... FAVORITE TIME OF YEAR IS UPON US!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

sitzer_31 said:


> i read in an article in i believe it was field and stream that the more mature bucks will actually get into rut before the smaller bucks, they said that the more mature does will go into heat before the younger does and that the more mature bucks know this and will get to these does first. where i hunt there isnt a very large deer herd, and we dont have much for mature does, so i have nothing to disprove this. does anyone know if there is any truth in that?
> 
> nothing like sitting in the tree stand when the weather starts to get cold... FAVORITE TIME OF YEAR IS UPON US!


Generally yes. Yealing does will come in later, or not at all the first time around. Hence a "second rut" in december for non-bred does and younger does that didnt cycle the first time. Yearling does have to reach a critical body mass to cycle (like all other animals), if their to small, they wont cycle. And when they say the older does cycle earlier, its not like their cycling weeks ahead, more like several days.

But, there arent any does out there cycling now. And there wont be for a couple weeks.

You can set your calendar to it each year. Mark the peak of this year, and the peak next year will be within a couple days. EVERY YEAR! Photoperiod doesnt change.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> But, there arent any does out there cycling now. And there wont be for a couple weeks.


You should have told that to the buck I watched mount a doe this morning. Maybe they were just practicing!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

buckseye said:


> > But, there arent any does out there cycling now. And there wont be for a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> You should have told that to the buck I watched mount a doe this morning. Maybe they were just practicing!!


Theres no doubt, those younger bucks are like 16 year old boys. They get horned up pretty quick, if she'll stand, theyll hop on, they just dont know what their doing yet. Been there. :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> if she'll stand, theyll hop on,


They only stand when in full estrous, if I can this year I'm shooting a hot doe with the bow and using her urine for rifle buck hunting. I say that every year and have only did it once and it worked like crazy.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

That's a good idea, I'm going to do the same... Hopefully before rifle season though...


----------



## mich746 (Nov 22, 2008)

buckseye said:


> > if she'll stand, theyll hop on,
> 
> 
> They only stand when in full estrous, if I can this year I'm shooting a hot doe with the bow and using her urine for rifle buck hunting. I say that every year and have only did it once and it worked like crazy.


how do you collect and keep the urine?


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

It's not a bad idea to save the tarsal glands off of the bucks either. You can place those next to an active scrape and have a lot of luck. It puts that smell of challenge in the air.


----------

